# Suns want healthy Amaré before committing to an extension



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> PHOENIX (AP)—The Phoenix Suns want to see how Amare Stoudemire returns from eye surgery before offering him a contract extension.
> 
> The All-Star forward missed the rest of the season after a Feb. 20 operation to repair a partially detached retina, and last week he underwent another procedure as part of the recovery process.
> 
> ...


----------

